# Parmesan Risotto



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2018)

*Parmesan Risotto
*
2C Arborio rice
1/2C minced onion
2t minced garlic
1/2-1C chopped mushrooms (optional)
6T butter
1t salt
8C hot chicken broth/stock
1/4-1/2C shaved Parmesan Reggiano cheese. Note: 1/2C is for hardcore cheeseheads.

In a medium sized saucepan saute 1/2C minced onion and 2t finely minced garlic in 6T stick of butter until onion is softened
Add 1t salt
Add 2C Arborio rice and saute for several minutes over medium heat until rice absorbs most of the butter and is opaque.
Add a ladleful of hot chicken broth/stock and stir till absorbed, repeat, repeat, repeat and repeat until you've added a total of at least 6C of chicken broth/stock and the consistency is to your liking.
Too thick, add more broth.
Okay, you've been stirring almost constantly, this labor of love will take about a half an hour and will slowly yield that creamy delicious risotto.
Depending on how cheesy you like it, add 1/4-1/2C shaved Parmesan Reggiano and stir well until the cheese is thoroughly incorporated into the risotto
Remove from heat and serve warm

If you need to reheat, I find that stirring in more hot chicken stock/broth works well.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks yummy. I've always wanted to try to make risoto, but never got the chance (translation: nerve). I'll bet it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 14, 2018)

Just plain beautiful (  as usual)..


----------



## petewoody (Aug 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> *Parmesan Risotto*
> 
> Saute 1/2C onion and 2t garlic in 3/4 stick of butter until onion is softened
> Add 1t salt
> ...


Chile, are you heating your chicken broth. An hour seems a long time. I do smaller batches but I can almost set a finishing time - 22 minutes from when I start adding the stock until done.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2018)

No I'm not, should I?
Thinking about it it makes sense.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Looks yummy. I've always wanted to try to make risoto, but never got the chance (translation: nerve). I'll bet it tastes as good as it looks.





jaxgatorz said:


> Just plain beautiful (  as usual)..


Thanks y'all.


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 14, 2018)

Chile.... That is $$$$$$. Looks like perfect risotto. I enjoy it but it does not always turn out as good, some days undercooked some days it's great somedays too much broth runny. But I like it. Going to have to try it withe heated broth as pete brought up. well it is a point for sure. Great looking dish!!


----------



## petewoody (Aug 15, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> No I'm not, should I?
> Thinking about it it makes sense.


I guess adding cold broth would retard the cooking of the rice. I pretty much follow your procedure adding hot broth until cooked. I remove from heat and add the cheese and finish it off by stirring in a pat of butter. It is a great comfort food.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

petewoody said:


> I guess adding cold broth would retard the cooking of the rice. I pretty much follow your procedure adding hot broth until cooked. I remove from heat and add the cheese and finish it off by stirring in a pat of butter. It is a great comfort food.


This weekend I've plans for a killer Italian meal.
Chicken Parmesan
Risotto Parmesan, maybe with some mushroom
Caprese
And maybe Zeppole for dessert

So I'll do the risotto with simmering broth and enjoy the faster cooking time.


----------



## petewoody (Aug 15, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> This weekend I've plans for a killer Italian meal.
> Chicken Parmesan
> Risotto Parmesan, maybe with some mushroom
> Caprese
> ...


Sounds delish. Post pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

Fantastic looking risotto!
That is Judy's specialty!
I just stand back & hand her the ingredients & take turns stirring.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic looking risotto!
> That is Judy's specialty!
> I just stand back & hand her the ingredients & take turns stirring.
> Al


Thanks Al,
my wife would probably laugh at me if I said, "Hey baby, stir this for awhile."


petewoody said:


> Sounds delish. Post pics.


By request, will do.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2018)

petewoody

Recipe has been updated, my thanks to you.


----------

